
Facebook says asking users about condoning pedophilia ‘was a mistake’ - pinewurst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/5/17080796/facebook-policy-survey-pedophilia-sexual-pictures-mistake-apology
======
tropshop
I'm not on Facebook, but from the outside, it sure looks like pure evil. A
tool for the state and other powers that be to gauge the pulse on what is
culturally acceptable so they can further shape the narrative of underlying
agenda. This one was a miss, but someone is up to something and I'm sure this
will re-surface in the future after more time spent blurring the lines. Maybe
an army of bots and shill accounts promoting a catchy hashtag aimed at 14 year
olds as the new grown and sexy.

We deserve better. Let's build tools truly focused on the community and the
well-being of those who participate to better connect and uplift the world
around us.

------
FrozenTuna
How completely moronic. Can't help but to think how panicked someone could be
if misinterpreting this with a casual accusation.

I log into FB at home:

"Hey FrozenTuna, do you think its okay to solicit 14 y/o's for nudes?"

"No"

"What do you think fb should do about this behavior?"

"What the actual fuck..."

I don't think its a stretch to imagine myself trying to email my entire
internet history to friends and family trying to be transparent lol. Even
accusations can be a death sentence in the US.

------
dragonwriter
Headline and source article both misuse “pedophilia” for shock value; the
question was not about pedophilia or behavior indicative of pedophilia.

~~~
bfuller
>Alongside questions about topics like violent extremism, it asked how users
would handle “a private message in which an adult man asks a 14-year-old girl
for sexual pictures.”

what exactly is your point?

~~~
dragonwriter
That an adult showing sexual interests in images of post-pubescent minors is
not a behavior associated with pedophilia [0] any more than an adult showing
interests of such images of other adults is.

[0] “a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences
a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children”;
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedophilia)

~~~
strathmeyer
We can defend pedophilia on Hacker News but such content wouldn't be welcome
here. The article is about Facebook.

~~~
drharby
He/she is being pedantic (as one should) to clarify the narrative. No harm
there

~~~
tropshop
> It is not, however, pedophilia, or in any way behavior associated with
> pedophilia

Sorry that the general public does not follow the guidelines of the Diagnostic
and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-5).

He/she is not just being pedantic, but also disingenuous by attempting to
paint it as clear cut black and white. Hebephilia is absolutely closely
related to pedophilia, and should not be tolerated any less.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Hebephilia is absolutely closely related to pedophilia,

IIRC, that’s true in two senses:

(1) Most of the normal age range for hebephilia (11-14) is within the age
range used to define pedophilia for diagnostic purposes (under 13) and much of
it is below the median age of puberty in either sex, so much hebephilia is
pedophilia in either of itd strict senses (the “prepubescent” one or it's age-
based operationalization in the DSM), and

(2) the middle category in the three-way classification into pedophilia,
hebephilia, and ephebophilia doesn't have a lot of evidentiary support for
being a real distinct category separate from the ones on either side.

> and should not be tolerated any less.

I'm not making an argument about the degree to which adult male approaches to
minors of different ages should be tolerated (whether or not they are backed
by the kind of primary or exclusive attraction that would make any kind of
paraphilia.) OTOH, I think there is plenty of evidence in law,nculture, and
research that (1) the attractions are fundamentally different, and (2) the
degree of social outrage directed at them is substantially different; for both
reasons, calling a question about something that concerns conduct that is
explicitly not indicative of pedophilia as being on about condoning pedophilia
is an inappropriate use of emotionally loaded language that obscures rather
than illuminates the issue.

